# Facturar sin estar dado de alta como autonomo



## libertari (17 Ene 2012)

Hola conforeros, solicito vuestra ayuda:

¿Es posible facturar sin estar dado de alta como autonomo? Me refiero a trabajar para una empresa como comercial y poder cobrar las comisiones.
Segun me han comentado hasta los 3000 euros anuales no es necesario.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos,


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ene 2012)

Hasta 3000 euros no aparecerás reflejado en el modelo 347 de tus clientes. Otra cosa son tus obligaciones con Seguridad Social.


----------



## socrates99 (17 Ene 2012)

Si no tienes nada en propiedad factura,y que page impuestos Zp,el barbas o el Urdangarín,que los follen a todos.


----------



## Lorca83 (17 Ene 2012)

tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, otra cosa es que se enteren, y hacienda, que no sabe ni por donde va hoy en dia, no se entera de una mierda

no pagues impuestos, sera la unica manera que tengas de sobrevivir

muchisima gente ya lo esta haciendo, y gracias a eso, pueden comer caliente.


----------



## locojaen (17 Ene 2012)

alguna veces se ha comentado por aquí, de alta debes estar dado en hacienda (modelo 036) conforme desarrollas una actividad, otra cosa es que escusándote que no es tu actividad principal o continua no te des de alta de autónomo.

Estando dado de alta en hacienda (pagas iva e irpf) ya se puede facturar no?


----------



## checonchín (17 Ene 2012)

1- Modelo 037 para alta en censo tributario. 
2- Emisión de factura. 
3- Modelo 037 para baja en censo tributario. Si quieres al día siguiente de emitir la factura. 
4- Declaración trimestral de IVA correspondiente al trimestre en que emitiste la factura. 
5- Declaración anual de IVA a finales de enero del año siguiente de emitir la factura. 
6- Si haces la declaración de la renta, incluir las bases correspondientes en la declaración. 

No hay que darse de alta como autónomo si el importe de la factura (o la suma de todas las facturas que pienses emitir) no supera el SMI anual, según jurisprudencia. 

Ah, y todo se puede hacer via telemática. 

Suerte.


----------



## Romeo Montague (17 Ene 2012)

El problema es la empresa a la que le factures. Las serias te pedirán que estés dado de alta, la otra gran mayoría te pagará en negro.


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 Ene 2012)

Tengo entendido que el protocolo en este tipo de consultas dice que hay que comenzar el post con un: "hoigan"


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ene 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, otra cosa es que se enteren, *y hacienda, que no sabe ni por donde va hoy en dia, no se entera de una mierda*
> no pagues impuestos, sera la unica manera que tengas de sobrevivir
> 
> muchisima gente ya lo esta haciendo, y gracias a eso, pueden comer caliente.




Ja....jajajaja.....JUAAAASSJAUAJUAJUAS!:XX:

Que chiste mas bueno,:XX:.

Claro hacienda esta de brazos cruzados y no se entera de una mierda, si supierais angelicos....:rolleye:


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Ene 2012)

Te des o no de alta, siempre que factures menos de 3000 euros no te van a investigar mucho, pero jamas se te olvide devolver el IVA, eso es sagrado, como no lo devuelvas se te echan encima aunque se por 1 euro.

Si se te ponen tontos como mucho una falta administrativa y a pagar la correspondiente sanción, nada mas.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (17 Ene 2012)

checonchín dijo:


> 1- Modelo 037 para alta en censo tributario.
> 2- Emisión de factura.
> 3- Modelo 037 para baja en censo tributario. Si quieres al día siguiente de emitir la factura.
> 4- Declaración trimestral de IVA correspondiente al trimestre en que emitiste la factura.
> ...



Esto es asi?

alguien puede confirmarlo?

Supongamos que me sale una faena, yo que se, alicatar una cocina, y que cobro 1500 euros, podría hacer eso que dices sin darme de alta de autónomo y tener que pagar el mes completo de autónomo??


----------



## tito346 (17 Ene 2012)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Te des o no de alta, siempre que factures menos de 3000 euros no te van a investigar mucho, *pero jamas se te olvide devolver el IVA*, eso es sagrado, como no lo devuelvas se te echan encima aunque se por 1 euro.
> 
> Si se te ponen tontos como mucho una falta administrativa y a pagar la correspondiente sanción, nada mas.



Y si por ejemplo realizas una actividad ausente de iva tienes que presentar alguna declaración de iva?


----------



## tutmosisjones (17 Ene 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, otra cosa es que se enteren, y hacienda, que no sabe ni por donde va hoy en dia, no se entera de una mierda
> 
> no pagues impuestos, sera la unica manera que tengas de sobrevivir
> 
> muchisima gente ya lo esta haciendo, y gracias a eso, pueden comer caliente.



Muchísimos no lo hacemos y gracias a eso, pagamos guarderías donde están calientes los hijos de los parados que cobran el paro gracias a los impuestos de los que los pagamos. De nada.



L'omertá dijo:


> Ja....jajajaja.....JUAAAASSJAUAJUAJUAS!:XX:
> 
> Que chiste mas bueno,:XX:.
> 
> Claro hacienda esta de brazos cruzados y no se entera de una mierda, si supierais angelicos....:rolleye:



Me deja usted con más tranqulidad. Espero que pillen a todos los defraudadores (empezando por arriba, por supuesto).


----------



## D-Fens (17 Ene 2012)

Hasta donde yo sé, lo sí que es obligatorio (y además no cuesta nada) es darse de alta en el IAE (Hacienda) y hacer las correspondientes declaraciones trimestrales del IVA. Luego lo de la Seguridad Social es un cachondeo, porque ni ellos mismos lo tienen claro: según el funcionario con el que hables, unos te dirán que tienes que estar dado de alta aunque factures 1€, otros que si tu volumen de facturación no supera el SMI no es necesario que lo hagas... un cachondeo vaya. Hasta donde yo sé, si quieres hacerlo todo legal sí hay que estar dado de alta en la Seguridad Social, pero en la práctica si vas a facturar pequeñas cantidades la probabilidad de vayan a por tí es bajísima, casi cero, así que... tú mismo


----------



## ravalero1 (17 Ene 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, otra cosa es que se enteren, y hacienda, que no sabe ni por donde va hoy en dia, no se entera de una mierda
> 
> no pagues impuestos, sera la unica manera que tengas de sobrevivir
> 
> muchisima gente ya lo esta haciendo, y gracias a eso, pueden comer caliente.



Y luego ir llorando a la televisión porque le han dado cita para el especialista a 2 meses vista.

Un saludo


----------



## checonchín (17 Ene 2012)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> Esto es asi?
> 
> alguien puede confirmarlo?
> 
> Supongamos que me sale una faena, yo que se, alicatar una cocina, y que cobro 1500 euros, podría hacer eso que dices sin darme de alta de autónomo y tener que pagar el mes completo de autónomo??





Obviamente me informé bien de todo ello con gestores y llevo unos cinco años trabajando así (por cuenta ajena + facturando esporádicamente) y tan amigo de Hacienda.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ene 2012)

tutmosisjones dijo:


> Me deja usted con más tranqulidad. Espero que pillen a todos los defraudadores (empezando por arriba, por supuesto).




Espero que no lo digas por mi cuando precisamente estoy recomendando (Con sorna eso si) que no se defraude a hacienda.

Precisamente hace 2 semanas me llego un cartita certificada de los misters, me pedian uno de los papeles de un local que compre.... en el 2008!!!!

esta gente AHORA ni duerme, antes podias jugartela un poco, ahora estan repasando incluso las comas.


----------



## checonchín (17 Ene 2012)

El Thankeador dijo:


> El que te lo ha comentado no tiene ni puta idea.
> 
> Como factures sin estar de alta te van a pillar, y si encima la cantidad es más de 3000 apaga y vamonos.




Creo que debería usted llamar a la Agencia Tributaria y que le saquen de su error, caballero.


----------



## D-Fens (17 Ene 2012)

checonchín dijo:


> Creo que debería usted llamar a la Agencia Tributaria y que le saquen de su error, caballero.



En la Agencia Tributaria le dirán lo que me dijeron a mí: que eso lo tiene que preguntar en la Seguridad Social, ellos lo único que miran es que estés en el IAE y que pagues el IVA.


----------



## tutmosisjones (17 Ene 2012)

L'omertá dijo:


> Espero que no lo digas por mi cuando precisamente estoy recomendando (Con sorna eso si) que no se defraude a hacienda.
> 
> Precisamente hace 2 semanas me llego un cartita certificada de los misters, me pedian uno de los papeles de un local que compre.... en el 2008!!!!
> 
> esta gente AHORA ni duerme, antes podias jugartela un poco, ahora estan repasando incluso las comas.



Le daba las gracias por su comentario de no defraudar, caballero.
Quizá en otros asuntos no, pero en este estoy en su bando.
Por cierto, echo de menos su antiguo avatar, me encantaba!


----------



## Desencantado (17 Ene 2012)

libertari dijo:


> ¿Es posible facturar sin estar dado de alta como autonomo?



Basta con haber nacido al sur de Despeñaperros...


----------



## hijodeputin (17 Ene 2012)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ja....jajajaja.....JUAAAASSJAUAJUAJUAS!:XX:
> 
> Que chiste mas bueno,:XX:.
> 
> *Claro hacienda esta de brazos cruzados y no se entera de una mierda, si supierais angelicos*....:rolleye:



Pues va a ser que en esto le doy la razón, duermo con una y almuerzo con otro que llevan años sin estar dados de alta y facturando(lease cobrando). Cuando las cosas iban bien podiamos pagar a hacienda, ahora tal como esta el patio por mi que se jodan.


----------



## samaruc (17 Ene 2012)

D-Fens dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, lo sí que es obligatorio (y además no cuesta nada) es darse de alta en el IAE (Hacienda) y hacer las correspondientes declaraciones trimestrales del IVA. Luego lo de la Seguridad Social es un cachondeo, porque ni ellos mismos lo tienen claro: según el funcionario con el que hables, unos te dirán que tienes que estar dado de alta aunque factures 1€, otros que si tu volumen de facturación no supera el SMI no es necesario que lo hagas... un cachondeo vaya. Hasta donde yo sé, si quieres hacerlo todo legal sí hay que estar dado de alta en la Seguridad Social, pero en la práctica si vas a facturar pequeñas cantidades la probabilidad de vayan a por tí es bajísima, casi cero, así que... tú mismo




Tanto como un cachondeo... Tenga en cuenta que las facultades de policia no pertenecen a la TGSS sino a la ITSS, al tiempo que las de encuadramiento pertenecen a la TGSS y no a la ITSS. 

¿Se ha liado con el baile de siglas? 

Pues se lo pongo mascadito: el *decidir* si un tío es autónomo, régimen general o se queda fuera del sistema (recordando además de obligaciones hay derechos, si estás fuera del sistema a reclamar tus derechos al maestro armero) es competencia de la Tesorería, el *investigar* si este tío cumple los requisitos para incluirse en el sistema (sea cuentajenista o sea cuentapropista) es competencia de la Inspección.

Al cacao maravillao expuesto añada la interpretación de la norma y los distintos órdenes jurisdiccionales (social y contencioso-administrativo) a los que se encuentra sujeta.

Y dígame, corazón sin trampa, un funci ventanillero (sí, a estos les suele caer el marrón) al que se suele exigir como mucho el título de graduado escolar (auxiliar administrativo) ¿como le va a informar inequívocamente acerca su obligación teniendo como única fuente de información su declaración parloteada acerca su situación y, como mucho, un simple registro de un alta censal en una actividad económica? ¿Acaso le pide la cuenta de resultados de su negocio, la declaración de la renta o facturas de todos sus clientes (yo *sí* las pido -puñetero soy- cuando no existe local -en cuyo caso automono por narices según legislación vigente-? Como mucho podrá (el menda -cabroncete no, precavido- ante la duda pide preceptivo informe de la ITSS para comprobar realmente lo declarado es cierto para el correcto encuadramiento -más de un multazo se ha llevado más de una empresa de estas de los falsos autónomos-) sellarle -que eso mola mucho- la solicitud de alta en el Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos dejando la resolución pendiente de las pertinentes comprobaciones.

Que sí. Que el sistema es mejorable. Que el arrastrar cien años de legislación social embarrullada con la administrativa (más jurisprudencia, más doctrina administrativa, más interpretación de la norma -instrucciones de los servicios jurídicos-) en contínua metamorfosis es una merde. Que no se lo discuto. Pero... -recordando viejos tiempos- *EJ LO QUE HAY* (y que los profesionales del tema, no precisamente los funcis ventanilleros que se tragan el marrón, deben comer de algún lado).


----------



## Lorca83 (18 Ene 2012)

yo ya no pago nada en este puto pais de panderta y sinverguenzas, me lo tendreis que quitar de mis manos frias e inertes


----------



## locojaen (18 Ene 2012)

lo cierto es que va siendo hora que metan algun cambio en el RETA, no puede ser que una persona que dedique 2h diarias o 3 días al mes, pague lo mismo que una que vive de ello.

Creo que hoy en dia, hay muchos que estamos en una situación en la que nuestra actividad por cuenta ajena no da para llegar a final de mes, y empezamos una pequeña actividad paralela que aporte el extra faltante. La mayoría de veces esa actividad ni tan siquiera genera para cubrir la cuota fija de autónomos....
Un cuota basada en % sobre facturación, autónomo a tiempo parcial... alguna alternativa deberia existir, afloraría gran cantidad de pequeños negocios que hoy en dia están a medio camino entre lo legal y lo ilegal.


----------



## fudoken (18 Ene 2012)

hay cientos de miles de autonomos que facturan sin pagar un duro, porque si pagaran a hacienda, tendrian que chapar el negocio.


El gobierno se dedica a meter miedo. Pero lo cierto es que hay gente que lleva haciendolo desde hace años y no les pilla absolutamente nadie.

Porque si cobras en "mano", no se entera ni Dios. En cambio si cobras a traves de ingresos en cuenta, etc, te rastrean porque detectan los ingresos de los clientes. Es asi de simple.


Hay fontaneros, chapucillas, electricistas, peluqueros, dueños de gimnasios, etc que oficialmente no curran, son parados oficialmente, y luego curran más que cualquier politico.

Asi que no vengais algunos a los foros a meter miedo, que no cuela, chupa-sangres.:XX:


----------

